#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κ.Ε.Σ - Κ.Β

## sundance

Στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο, λόγω του μεγάλου τοιχώματος αριστερά, το ΚΕΣ μετακινείται έντονα προς τα εκεί. ΠαρόλΆ αυτά η συνθήκη ( ακτίνα δυστρεψίας > ακτίνα αδράνειας) και κατά τις 2 κύριες διευθύνσεις, κατατάσσει το κτίριο ως μη στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο.

  Δεν είναι λίγο αντιθετικό? 

  Εν τέλει, πώς μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε σε μια διάταξη ξυλοτύπου ώστε να αδηγεί σε ένα μη στρεπτικά αυαίθητο κτίριο (υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει συμμετρία των κατακόρυφων στοιχείων) ?

  Υπάρχει καποιά λογική-μεθοδολογία, διότι το παραπάνω παράδειγμα (όπως και πολλά άλλα) με μπέρδεψε…(θα το θεωρούσα σίγουρα στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο εκ πρώτης όψεως)?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν κτήρια στα οποία ό,τι και αν κάνεις είναι στρεπτικά ευαίσθητα.
Τέτοια κτήρια είναι π.χ. με πολύ μεγάλη αναλογία πλευρών lz/lx.

Γενικώς φροντίζουμε να έχουμε συμμετρία και στις δύο διευθύνσεις των κατακόρυφων στοιχείων μας.
Αν αυτό δεν γίνεται, τότε φροντίζουμε να υπάρχει σε μία τουλάχιστον διεύθυνση.
Μεγάλο ρόλο παίζουν οι διαστάσεις των τοιχίων μας εκτός της θέσης τους και η διεύθυνση της μεγάλης πλευράς τους να μη διέρχεται κοντά από το ΚΒ.
Π.χ. γύρισε το τοιχίο Κ7 κατά 90° και βάλε στις δύο γωνίες του κτηρίου σου δυο στύλους 40/40. 
Όπως θα διαπιστώσεις πλέον το κτήριο είναι στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο!

Στη συνέχεια αφαίρεσε εντελώς το Κ7 και θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το συμμετρικό πλέον και στις δύο διευθύνσεις κτήριο σου δεν είναι στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο.

----------


## sundance

Άλλο παράδειγμα:

κτίριο 16x12

Το Κ.Ε.Σ ιδιαίτερα μετατοπισμένο σε σχέση με το Κ.Β, και οι ελεγχοι ΟΚ...




 Απλά προσπαθώ με κάποιους πειραματισμούς να βρω μια φόρμουλα για το πως (δηλαδή με ποιες διατάξεις κατακόρυφων στοιχείων) μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε το στρεπτικα ευαίσθητο κτίριο, αλλά απ' ότι βλέπω υπάρχει μια ανακολουθία στις διαδοχικές περιπτώσεις που ερευνώ. (με αλλά λόγια, αντί να βελτιώνω την κατάσταση, πολλές φορές την αφήνω στάσιμη ή την χειροτερεύω κιόλας...)

Δε βρίσκω μια λογική ακολουθία. 

Μου φαίνεται πολύ τυχηματική η διαδικασία.

(σε άλλη περίπτωση βγάζοντας το ένα τοίχωμα από τα 2 συμμετρικά, μετέτρεπε το κτίριο από ευαίσθητο σε μη ευαίσθητο... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: )

----------


## Xάρης

Κι αυτό το κτήριο που παραθέτεις έχει καλή αναλογία πλευρών. Κάνε το 3*12 να δεις αν είναι στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο ή όχι.
Αν ακολουθήσεις τον μπούσουλα που περιέγραψα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα και πειραματιζόμενος όπως πολύ καλά κάνεις θα βγάλεις την άκρη.

Μην ξεχνάς να κοιτάς τις ιδιομορφές και να βλέπεις τις επιπτώσεις από τις αλλαγές που κάνεις στις ενεργοποιούμενες μάζες.

----------


## sundance

Όσο πάει γίνεται όλο και πιο παρανοϊκό... :Μπερδεμένος: 

Κτίριο 20 x 7 μ.



---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε 12.10.2010 στις 00:02 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν 11.10.2010 στις 22:58 ----------



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Είπα να εφαρμόσω τη διάταξη του ΕΑΚ, αλλά μάλλον θα με οδηγήσει στην τρέλα.

Κτίριο 18,5 x 7 μ.


διάταξη βάσει ΕΑΚ (*περίπτωση Β*):






άλλη διάταξη ΕΑΚ (*περίπτωση Δ*)  (αφαίρεσα το μεγάλο οριζόντιο τοίχωμα των 4 μέτρων)





Όλα καλά και στις 2 περιπτώσεις αλλά δείτε πόσο βελτιώνεται η δυστρεψία κατά τη μία διεύθυνση στην 2η περίπτωση (περίπτωση Δ), που δεν συνιστά ο ΕΑΚ  :Μπερδεμένος:

----------


## Xάρης

Και στις δύο τελευταίες περιπτώσεις που αναλύεις έχεις ένα δύστρεπτο κτήριο.
Η διάταξη (δ) κατά την §4.1.7.1.α του ΕΑΚ δεν είναι επαρκής από *σεισμική* άποψη.
Κι αυτό διότι δεν έχουμε τοιχία *και* στις δύο διευθύνσεις αλλά μόνο στη μία. *Παρόλο* που το κτήριο ενδεχομένως να είναι δύστρεπτο.

Στη διάταξη (ε) έχουμε τοιχία και στις δύο διευθύνσεις αλλά το κτήριο δεν είναι δύστρεπτο και στη διάταξη (ζ), ενώ έχουμε πάλι τοιχία και στις δύο διευθύνσεις λόγω της θέσης τους δεν έχουμε δύστρεπτο κτήριο.

*Άρα:*

Πρωτίστως φροντίζουμε να έχουμε τοιχία και στις δύο διευθύνσεις.Στη συνέχεια αυτά τα τοιχία να οδηγούν σε δύστρεπτο κτήριο. Αυτό θα επιτευχθεί αφενός με τη διεύθυνση της μεγάλης πλευράς τους να μην διέρχεται από το ΚΕΣ και αφετέρου με τη συμμετρική διάταξή τους. Μπορεί να μην έχουμε και τα δύο αλλά μόνο με το ένα απ' αυτά να επιτυγχάνουμε την επιθυμητή δυστρεψία.

----------

Butcher, sundance

----------


## sundance

Μα στην παρακάτω περίπτωση:



έχουμε μεγάλη εκκεντρότητα ΚΕΣ-ΚΜ.

Πώς συμπεραίνουμε λοιπόν ότι το κτίριο είναι δύστρεπτο?

Επειδή απλά έχουμε στην περίμετρο τοιχεία (όπως υποδεικνύεο ο ΕΑΚ)?

Δεν θα *έπρεπε* να ήταν μικρή και η εκκεντρότητα?

----------


## Xάρης

Αρκεί να έχουμε στο νου μας ότι η απόσταση μεταξύ Κ.Β. και Κ.Ε.Σ., (ιδανικά η ταύτισή τους), είναι μόνο ο ένας παράγοντας της εξίσωσης που μας δίνει την δυστρεψία ή μη ενός κτηρίου και του πόσο καλός είναι ο ξυλότυπος μας.
Οι άλλοι παράγοντες είναι αυτοί που αναφέραμε προηγουμένως, δηλαδή μέγεθος και θέση και διεύθυνση των τοιχίων.

----------


## sundance

> δηλαδή μέγεθος και θέση και διεύθυνση των τοιχίων.


Ναι όμως με τι κριτήριο το κρίνουμε αυτό?

Δηλαδή, αν έχουμε έναν φορέα με τοιχώματα όπου το ΚΕΣ-ΚΒ έχουν εκκεντρότητα, με τι κριτήριο κρίνουμε αν ο διαμορφωμένος φορέας είναι δύστρεπτος (και γενικά αξιόλογος)?

----------


## Xάρης

*Μέγεθος:
*Προφανώς, όσο μεγαλύτερα τόσο καλύτερα. 
Στην πράξη ξεκινούμε από το ελάχιστο μέγεθος (1,50μ για μέχρι και 4 υπέργειους ορόφους, 2,00μ για παραπάνω).
Από τα αποτελέσματα και βάσει των γεωμετρικών περιορισμών καταλήγουμε στην τελική λύση.
* 
Θέση:
*Όσο γίνεται σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από το Κ.Β.*

Διεύθυνση:*
Ζητούμενο η διεύθυνση της μεγάλης πλευράς των τοιχίων να μην διέρχεται από το Κ.Β.

----------

Butcher

----------


## sundance

Αν σε ένα κτίριο όπου δεν υπάρχει μαλκός όροφος, ακολουθήσουμε την διάταξη δ του Ε.Α.Κ (2 τοιχώματα αλλά μόνο κατά τη μία διεύθυνση), είναι καλύτερα να μην βάλουμε καθόλου τα τοιχώματα και να βάλουμε μόνο υποστυλώματα (αυτό υποδεικνύει ο ΕΑΚ-ποτέ κτίριο με τοιχώματα μόνο κατα τη μία διεύθυνση?)? Αυτά τα 2 τοιχώματα άλλωστε χαριζουν δυστρεψία και παραλαμβανουν ισχυρο ποσοστό σεισμικής τεμνουσας, κατά τη μία διεύθυνση, απλώς συμβάλλουν εν μέρει στην εκκεντρότητα ΚΒ - ΚΕΣ.

----------


## giorgosk

ακόμα ένα κριτήριο για την δυστρεψια είναι και οι ιδιομορφές π.χ εάν οι πρώτες 2 ιδιομορφές είναι μεταφορικές με μεγάλο ποσοστό συμμετέχουσας μάζας τότε το κτήριο εν γένει δεν είναι στρεπτικά ευαίσθητο. Στην ανάρτηση #7 οι ιδιομορφές του κτηρίου κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα επιβεβαιώσουν τα γραφόμενα...

----------


## sundance

Έχει τύχει να χρησιμοποιήσετε τοιχώματα μόνο κατά τη μία διεύθυνση? Αναφέρομαι σε 2όροφα-3όροφα όπου δεν υπάρχει μαλακός όροφος, και όχι σε πολυκατοικίες.

Πιστεύετε είναι δόκιμη η χρήση τοιχωμάτων σε μία μόνο διεύθυνση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις (με συνέπεια μια αναγκαστική μετατόπιση του ΚΕΣ από το ΚΒ) ή καλύτερα να μην μπουν καθόλου (να έχουμε μόνο υποστυλώματα)?

----------


## giorgosk

Καταρχήν για 2όροφα και 3όροφα δεν αντιμετωπίζεις ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Εάν είναι δόκιμο/η με διάταξη των τοιχωμάτων κατα μία διεύθυνση και πάλι κρίνεται με τις ιδιομορφές που θα προκύψουν, το Θ, και το δ/h.

----------


## Xάρης

Χρήση τοιχίων μόνο σε μία διεύθυνση δε σημαίνει κατ' ανάγκη απόσταση μεταξύ ΚΕΣ & ΚΒ.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε και σύμπτωση.

Ακόμα όμως και να μην έχουμε εξαρτάται πάντα από το κτήριο.
Άντε και υπάρχει στροφή. Πόση είναι αυτή; Πόσο επιβαρύνονται τα πιο απομακρυσμένα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία από το ΚΕΣ; Τι είδους στοιχεία είναι αυτά; Στύλοι ή μήπως τοιχία; Αν είναι στύλοι τι φορτία φέρουν, τι διατομές έχουν;

Τελικά τα τοιχία τι μέρος της ολικής τέμνουσας αναλαμβάνουν;

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τα τοιχία είναι καλό να υπάρχουν έστω και αν έχουμε μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ ΚΒ-ΚΕΣ.
Γιατί; 
Διότι έχουμε πολύ δυσκολότερα κατάρρευση τοιχίου από στύλο. 
Ακόμα και αν το κτήριο καταστραφεί και δεν είναι ασύμφορο να επισκευαστεί, μπορεί να μείνει όρθιο και να σωθούν ανθρώπινες ζωές.

----------


## sundance

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την όμορφη συζήτηση!

----------


## Xάρης

Να σαι καλά.

Απλώς να προσθέσω προς επίρρωση των παραπάνω ότι μπορείτε να διαβάσετε αναλυτικά για τα πλεονεκτήματα των τοιχίων έναντι των στύλων στη σελίδα 310 του "*Αντισεισμικές Κατασκευές από Σκυρόδεμα*" των Πενέλη και Κάππου, έκδοση 1990.

----------



----------

